# amazon yellow crested parrot (leeds)



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

just testing the water here possible sale


hatched in 1993 female very friendly indeed
sings laurel and hardy and in soprano lol 
not had wings clipped she enjoys a good fly around
feeds on parrot food, fruits and the occasional sunflower seed as a treat
she will come with her cage and what not
very vivid green and yellow under her wings are a lovely red and blue
ill try get some pics up late







r:no1:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you mean Yellow-Fronted Amazon?


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Do you mean Yellow-Fronted Amazon?


Probably Yellow Crowned Colin :whistling2:


----------



## Tricky&TheFox (Nov 30, 2008)

thats exactly what i meant lol yellow crowned :lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Though the crown of the so-called Yellow-Crowned Amazon isn't yellow, its green! Hence the Yellow-Crowned Amazon is actually non-existant, its a Yellow-Fronted Amazon :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Though the crown of the so-called Yellow-Crowned Amazon isn't yellow, its green! Hence the Yellow-Crowned Amazon is actually non-existant, its a Yellow-Fronted Amazon :whistling2: :lol2:


 
.......err nope, they yellow crown is a blob on the head lol 

It varies in size on each individual bird & through the different subspecies, so some do look more green. They get the name yellow crowned because the yellow feathers are normally in the "crown" region of the head :lol2:


Yellow-crowned Amazon - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Yellow frointed would be where the yellow runs across the full brown of the head & slightly over too :whistling2::lol2::lol2: BUT saying that the use of common names for each species often gets mixed up & will vary across the world, so a yellow crowned is often known by yellow fronted, single yellow headed etc etc.......but yellow crown is the "normal" most common name used :2thumb:


----------



## Satans Little Helper (Sep 11, 2008)

Technically Colin you are right, the yellow is at the front and not the crown, as in Blue Fronted Amazons....but Ken is exactly right in saying about the yellow extending backwards and being individual in each bird. The term Yellow Fronted Amazon is rarely used for the parrots and they are well known by the name Yellow Crowned. You will also find that the term "crowned " is used in Blue Crowned Conures where the blue in the name extends from the very front of the head (frim the nares usually) back across the back of the head. If the Yellow extended any further down (backwards) on the Amazon it would then be classed as one of the sub species of Double Yellow Headed Amazon. Ir if the Yellow is at the back of the head and not the front then it could be a sub species of Yellow Naped.:whistling2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2: look at us parrot geeks!


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> :lol2: look at us parrot geeks!


Ooooops yeah, never looked at it that way :blush::lol2::lol2:

Oh well at least we are passing on knowledge & showing people can have different thoughts/ideas without arguing :whistling2::2thumb: (NOT the norm I believe on RFUK :bash


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

SHUT UP KEN YOU :censor: YOU DONT KNOW NUFINK RIGHT


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

:lol2:


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Do yellow crowned fall into the CITES catagory same as Yellow naped? Can we have piccies of the difference too pweaseeeeeeeee - I am still learning off you lot here  m (thanks for the info about the markings too - duely noted in my parrot note book )


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Not arguing parrots as I've never had one, just wanted to point out you need to upload your photo to a web host like Photobucket before you pop the URL between the brackets...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is a Yellow-Fronted Amazon










Here is a Yellow-Naped Amazon










For extra comparison, here is a Blue-Fronted Amazon










And a White-Fronted Amazon










And a Double Yellow-Headed Amazon


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

So - have I observed right.....

XXX "fronted" refers to a bird who has a certain colour section above the beak but NOT extending onto the eye/cheek area.

XXX "naped" refers to a bird who has a certain colour section that extends from the upper rear of the head down to the shoulder area in an enclosed section.

"double XXX headed" refers to a bird who has a certain colour section that starts i the same place as a "fronted" bird but also extends down to the eye and cheek area.

Do I get points for being clever heheh


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

This might help


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Superb thanks Colin  

We got us a little rehome yesterday - a Rubino rosella called Lizzy. She has been ina cage all of her life and is thought to be around 3 years old. She is very gentle considering she is supposed to be considered a "flighty" species.

She came in a teeny cage (or IMO it was) so we have moved her into a large cage where she can chill out and excersise a little more. 

Fingers crossed I can get hubby to make me a nice aviary for her and then perhaps add a friend


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aww, well done for taking on the rosella hun


----------



## Chazybabe (Jul 14, 2008)

Loving the map!! Need one i think! Followed by a parrot sat/twat nav to work and remember all that out!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks hun  She seems to be settling quite well - she has got the most sweet singing/whistling voice 

Her and Angel have had a few screeching matches though! I think Angel is trying to assert her leadership over the bird room lol


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Rosellas do make some nice noises don't they!


----------

